# Is she underweight, overweight or perfect??



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't know the ideal weight of a cockatiel and Charlie weighs in at 75 grams. Is that a good weight???


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

75 grams is definitely on the small side but it might be the perfect weight for him. The only way to know for sure is to have an experienced person (like an avian vet) feel the area around the breastbone to see how much fat is there.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

tielfan said:


> 75 grams is definitely on the small side but it might be the perfect weight for him. The only way to know for sure is to have an experienced person (like an avian vet) feel the area around the breastbone to see how much fat is there.


She eats like a pig! and does not look underweight but I will try and get an appointment  Thanks


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Finny is 82 grams and he is healthy. As long as you feed a proper diet, I am sure she is just petite as some are big boned.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Tiels come in all sizes. Hence weight difference between birds. 
There should be some threads way back that will show you how they vary.

The area Tielfan is talking about is either side of the Keel bone, as you can see in this picture of Patatoe.








It does take a little practice to know what you are feeling.

If you do weight every few days and at the same time of day, you will be able to see if she is holding or what.

How does her pooh look? That is always a good clue.

She does seem a bit on the light side though, so maybe a Avian Vet check, just to be sure.


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

mister weighed in at 77g this morning, he's just small because he missed out on so much growth because he was really sick during fledging. he's healthy now though so he's just a small bird  
get the fat around the breastbone checked and if you're still worried weigh him every day. they way he holds his weight compared to how he eats etc should give you a clue as to whether that's just his weight.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Charlie is a VERY poofy bird. Loose feather which makes her look fluffy


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Charlie is now 77grams


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya dally is a loose feather pearl too. does make them poofier and also theyre feathers are softer. but dally was petite too before. she weighed only 71 grams when i got her and now at 10 months she weighs 105 grams.


----------

